# Sig P220 vs P220 Elite?



## Alaskan_Viking

Hello Sig fans.

I'm a Sig Noob and I have a few questions about the P220 and Elite models. I'm planing on getting my father a .45 for christmas. And I'm leaning towards the Sig P220, preferably an Elite because I've heard really great things about them, however the Elite model is a little out of my price range. So I've been searching gunbroker, Guns America, et al, for regular P220's and Eiltes in my price range and I have come across a few regular P220's With all the main features of the Elite models, but for the price of a standard model. Some sellers say these guns are from a special run of a few hundred units, while others claim these are a factory over run on a government contract.

Anyways, my question for you Sig experts is: What precisely are the differences between the Elite and regular SigSauer pistols? Specifically, do the Elites have a higher level of quality and fit and finish then standard Sigs? All of the "over run" Sigs that I've found have the SRT triger, beavertail, night sights and front grip checkering; so unless I'm mistaken these pistols are, basically, Elites manus the fancy wooden grips and slide?

Any help, information and advice is appreciated. :smt1099


----------



## AZ Outlaws

No difference in fit and finish. Like you said, the Elite models have the beaver tail and a few extras like the night sights and rosewood grips....

My P226 Elite .40S&W


----------



## Growler67

The P220: http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=6&productid=94

The Elite: http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=6&productid=170

The Family: http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProduct.aspx?categoryid=6

The primary differences are the front slide serations and grips. The Elite also has a "beavertail" like most 1911 and clones. You may ask your favorite dealer to inquire of SiG for a CPO Elite. Rare but they do exist once in a while. SiG's CPO (Certified PreOwned) are usually department turn-ins and in some cases they are turned in with very little use or even unissued. They get a thorough inspection, parts replaced as needed then turned out to the commercial market with a 1 year warranty. They usually run 30%-ish less than brand new of the same model. Another place you can trust to purchase online from would be www.topgunsupply.com. Tom and his staff are tops in every way.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

Thanks for the replies.

I inquired about Sigs to the local gunstore owner, he said he didn't carry any Sigs, I asked him to give me a quote on a standard P220 and P220 Elite and he said they both have the exact same price...So I don't harbor any hopes of him finding any CPO Elites any time soon...

New Question: What do you guys think of the new external extractor? Everythign I've ever read and every Sig owner I've ever talked to, said that Sig Sauer pistols have superb reliability, are the External extractors an honest improvment, or just a way to cut manufactoring cost?:smt102


----------



## Growler67

I don't see the arguement about cutting costs at all. There is more milling and there are more parts with the external extractor. First hand I cannot tell you which is "better". All of mine have the internal and with the exception of my SP, are of older vintage. There are a few that complain or have issues with theirs that I've read on the SiGForum. I believe this to be in the minority of problems. It seems to me that out of ALL the many that are out there, relatively few by comparison have had any issue. I like the fit and feel of SiG handguns and would not hesitate to purchase another.


----------

